# New jetter works great!



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I used Pull Out Paulie for the first time today. 102' out, 6 root intrusions and it took 55 minutes......from the time I showed up to the time I left. The nozzles pulled the hose in all by itself......I mean I had the hose on the ground and it pulled it all in by itself. I can really get used to this.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Bwahahahaha! I just laughed so hard that you actually referred to it at "pull out Paulie":laughing: so are u stickin with that name?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Man I don't know. The name I came up with was a Oz 5055 since it's Australian jetter inspired.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well what about just "Ozzy" or Ozzie 5.0


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW....Here's what my one off, homemade, custom fabricated jetter kinda looks like. This pic was from a couple nights ago but will give you idea of what it looks like.

5.5 gpm 4300 psi
GX690 with a kevlar cog belt driven 5000 psi rated General pump
Parker stainless steel fittings(cost a grip!!!)
Extendo bed slide
Challenger door
150' jumper hose on a reelcraft reel
Easy start needle valve
direct feed with wye strainer and cam lock connection
tachometer and hour meter
6 gallon gas tank

maybe have 6500 spent total and about 16 hours of work and most of that was plumbing arrangement and staying with the fabricator who installed the door.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Well what about just "Ozzy" or Ozzie 5.0


Well sorry to possibly disappoint you but I hate Ozzy Osborne......would remind me of him too much.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks very nice, very professional. Bravo.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very slick Ben!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Clean factory look. I like it! Nice work!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's really nice. Great job!


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

very clean installation . nicely done


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

it looks like it's right out of a factory. The jetter and truck. Funny,,,,, looking like it's factory built is a sign now a sign of good craftsmanship


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> BTW....Here's what my one off, homemade, custom fabricated jetter kinda looks like. This pic was from a couple nights ago but will give you idea of what it looks like.


Did I miss-read something here or did everyone else.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe I am mis-reading it.
Are you having yours built and you're showing us a picture of what it will look like when it's done or is that your actual jetter and truck.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That is my van and I took a commercially available pressure washer and replumbed it for my needs. It looks a little different then the photo but not much.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow! That is bad ass! Nice upgrade.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

When can we make mine?? Looks great!!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Uh oh! Dont pump him up to much. Next thing we will see him selling at the pumper show! Lol. Nice work. I love good old fashioned innovation.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Ben, did you add pulsation?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No pulsation. I've never needed it and all the pump manufacturers say that kills a pump quick


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

But if I wanted to install pulsation, it would take a $30 part, crescent wrench and 5 minutes of time. Too easy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My JNW trailer has pulse option. Maybe I just don't know how or when to use it but, the once or twice I thought I needed it, it really did not make any difference.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's really bad on the pump and entire unit really. Lots of vibration. I agree with the others, never had a use for it


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> My JNW trailer has pulse option. Maybe I just don't know how or when to use it but, the once or twice I thought I needed it, it really did not make any difference.


used it a few times on my jnw trailer , with the 1/2" hose , seems to have helped once . no luck with it ever since . seem to have better luck just working the hose a bit back and forth / twisting it .


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've had so so success with jump jet. Wouldn't miss it if I didn't have it. Can't go over 1200 psi or it'll damage the pump.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I've had so so success with jump jet. Wouldn't miss it if I didn't have it. Can't go over 1200 psi or it'll damage the pump.


What is jump jet?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Probably some brand's personal name for a pulse device.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Probably some brand's personal name for a pulse device.



Exactly.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Hillside said:


> When can we make mine?? Looks great!!


No but seriously lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

8 root intrusions and city connection at 59'. Preinspection at 3:20. Started video results at 4:36 even though I was bs'ing with the owner and realtor for about 15 minutes. Man oh man this thing is fast as can be.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That's wuts up Ben! BTW, I was wondering how you were gonna do it. I would seriously consider buying one of those speedbump looking electric cord cover things that stretches accross the sidewalk. I would fear a lawsuit of some dips#*t falling over!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I got the speed bump looking thing but haven't put it in the van yet. I'll have it for tomorrows jetting job. Screw plumbing, let me jet all day, lol.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Also thinking of getting 2 signs to place on the sidewalk to warn people of the high noise and tripping hazard. A sign place tomorrow has FREE fried turkey AYCE for 2 cans for donation. I think I'll pay them a visit tomorrow and make them rethink that promotion, lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> No but seriously lol


Give me a call if you're serious.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I have 6 traffic cones,, I like the signs idea better,, like caution wet floor. People don't walk around they just walk over. But signs should do.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I was doing side work for property Mgt Co. as an employee had to break sidewalk to replace a storm drain though the curb, finished up late on the day
before thanksgiving, every thing but replace the sidewalk left cones and safety
tape, and a 2 foot wide plywood across 4" deep area someone still said that they got hurt and would be suing, when the property supervisor called me about it later I turned it back to them as I was working as an employee and
not as a contractor, :whistling2:
which they loved with how much money that I was saving them, they just thought that I should have full liability insurance as well ! :no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Screw plumbing, let me jet all day, lol.


 







I worked with a guy who was more of a drain cleaner than a plumber. He didn't want to be bothered with 'all that pesky plumbing'; he preferred to clear drains.

Great job on the jetter that you built.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

All right I can't hold my tongue no more. Been putting this off since you posted in this new thread. 
Jetters are awesome, they have there place, but the example you posted? Those look like spider webs. Like a good puff of smoke would clear them. 
Now go clear some real roots and repost with better proof. 
Cuz I don't want anyone talking crap behind your back. 
Btw , great set up. Smile


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I know I know......I want a real test of the jetter but I gotta take what I can get. No worries, soon as I do, you'll be the first one to see them


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> All right I can't hold my tongue no more. Been putting this off since you posted in this new thread.
> Jetters are awesome, they have there place, but the example you posted? Those look like spider webs. Like a good puff of smoke would clear them.
> Now go clear some real roots and repost with better proof.
> Cuz I don't want anyone talking crap behind your back.
> Btw , great set up. Smile



I was thinking the same thing. Show us some real roots.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is a root ranger video I made cleaning heavy root intrusion at 3x2 santee on its back under a house. I love my RR and I love jetting. Brenham, TX Drain Cleaning and Clearing Roots wit…: http://youtu.be/u1L_9aZg5Jc


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> 8 root intrusions and city connection at 59'. Preinspection at 3:20. Started video results at 4:36 even though I was bs'ing with the owner and realtor for about 15 minutes. Man oh man this thing is fast as can be.


The second picture in this post is an easy sell for a pipe patch.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope these are better pictures. This was with the old jetter.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I know I know......I want a real test of the jetter but I gotta take what I can get. No worries, soon as I do, you'll be the first one to see them


Right on with your bad self,,, lol


----------

